# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  menos prepotencia

## dinamitarex

En el poco tiempo que llevo en el foro he recibido respuestas cortantes por parte de algunos usuarios,principalmente gente"de peso",no lo entiendo ,yo lo unico que quiero es aprender y mis planteamientos creo que son respetuosos .Alguno hasta han amenazado con cerrarme el hilo,¿es que solo se pueden plantear las cuestiones que ellos quieren?

----------


## MagNity

no se a que hilos te refieres, ni a que mensajes,... pero, normalmente cuando se cierra un hilo o tema es porque ya está planteado y/o hay un post sobre eso y si no se controla sería imposible mantener el orden,... No dejaron una razón porque lo decían o lo hacían, es que claro, así de buenas no se a que post te refieres.
aun así se que la mayoría de veteranos y moderadores están haciendo lo máximo para que sea un sitio agradable y cumpla las normas.
tus post cumplían todas las normas del foro?
yo no creo que sea prepotencia, sino malinterpretación o a veces cansancio de cosas que creen no llevan a ningún sitio o muy planteadas.

te animo a que sigas para adelante, que intentes saber el porque e intentar entender, que hables con la persona en MP si hace falta de tu buena voluntad, creeme, normalmente los que sobrepasan de malas formas son chiquillos y lo que crean a veces es un malestar a la gente que intenta que este foro sea un gran foro.

Aún así repito, no conozco los casos que me comentas, pero seguro que los moderadores volveremos a ponernos las pilas para que no pase.
un abrazo y animos.

----------


## dinamitarex

nity ,te agradezco tus palabras, no quise dar nombres porque tampoco quiero parecer un delator,en todo caso son minoria y espero que efectivamente se limen asperezas.

----------


## Coloclom

Antes de nada, pido disculpas en nombre del equipo de moderadores por las cosas que se nos puedan escapar por alto en el foro.

Estimado Dinamitarex, me he tomado la molestia de leer todos y cada de uno de los hilos que has abierto, o en los que has participado; quizás mi entendimiento sea diferente al tuyo, y mis apreciaciones no siempre lo bastantes buenas; por este motivo tal vez, yo no puedo compartir tus pensamientos; podría pegar aquí fragmentos de post y discutirlos uno por uno, pero no dispongo de tanto tiempo.

El único hilo cerrado en el que has participado, abierto por otra persona en fecha de 2007 y finalizado en mismo año, fue cerrado por AHC aclarandote que cerraba el hilo por no aportar nada nuevo, y siempre con la máxima educación como es costumbre en este compañero.

La otra persona con la que has podido encontrarte, tal vez con pinceladas de tonos grises y pocos rosas, ha sido Ravenous, una persona que aporta mucho a este foro y con cierta experiencia, que no por ello deja de equivocarse, pero tb en este caso, la única réplica o únicas réplicas por su parte han sido remitirte al buscador, de esto la culpa tal vez la tengamos nosotros, por no poner en mayúsculas y a tamaño P36 esa vieja norma que nos insta a usar el buscador. Así todo, yo exculpo a la gente que entre comillas se salta esta norma, pues en ocasiones no siempre es del todo fácil encontrar aquello que buscamos.

También he añadir, que fueran malas o buenas sus respuestas, Ravenous te ha proporcionado links u ofrecido su ayuda en su defecto.

Leídos todos tus mensajes, he encontrado al menos 2 posts en los que te saltabas las normas a mi entender, también leídos por otros moderadores, y haciendo la vista gorda.

Con todo esto, no quiero crear polémica ni mucho menos, y te pido disculpas a ti, y a cualquiera que pueda sentirse herido por mis palabras, que en ningún momento han sido escritas con ánimo de crispación.

Desde aquí, pido a todos los usuarios, que se nos ablande un poco el colchón, entiendo que los moderadores fallamos, y a veces las soluciones que aportamos o las medidas que tomamos podrían ser mejores, o al menos, discutibles, pero sabed que el equipo de moderadores se vuelca con el foro, está en nuestra cabeza relanzarlo a donde debería estar, y para ello, hacer nuestro trabajo lo mejor que sabemos.
En mi caso personal, me conecto al foro todos los días, intento saludar a cada nuevo miembro y leo todos los post que me da tiempo, incluso aquellos que por el motivo que sea no sean de mi mayor interés. Cuando sales de haberte leído varios post, y tienes que moderar o ayudar en el siguiente, tal vez no encuentras las palabras o el modo perfecto. Disculpadnos y comprendernos.

Soy el moderador más novato, el que peor cumple su labor y quien menos conocimientos tiene, doy fe de que el equipo de moderadores hace lo que cree lo mejor por el foro a riesgo de equivocarse, y con un único móvil, su amor por la magia

----------


## ign

Se cerrarían menos hilos si todos leyésemos un poco el foro antes de formular una pregunta tan a la ligera como se hace...

¿Cuántos temas existen abiertos preguntando acerca de cómo empezar?

Yo no veo prepotencia, sino una labor para que el foro funcione mejor.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## jack76

hola que tal, yo no suelo dejar nigun post ,pero suelo pasar bastante tiempo en el foro informandome y algunas veces me pregunto si la pedanteria es una asignatura de la magia, pero me pongo a buscarlo en el canuto y nada no viene, vendra en otro libro me imagino para magos tan experimentados como lo que suele haber aqui. venga un abrazo y feliz navidad

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, me he buscado todos los mensajes de Dinamitarex, al parecer como Coloclom, y el único que puede haber dado respuestas cortantes parezco ser yo. 
Vale, sé que soy un borde de cuidado, y de hecho muchos me conocen por ese "detallito", ya no en el foro, sino también fuera. Y si alguien se siente ofendido por mis respuestas lo siento, pero es mi naturaleza, y soy así aún cuando intento no serlo. Y de todas formas, comunicarse por escrito hace que se pierdan muchos matices, de forma que una frase puede sonar más dura al no haber entonación.

----------


## chiripicajoso

(tono  bromeando) ravenous disculpándose? jejje lo siento ravenous pero tenia que decirloy miando muchos de tus mensajes la gente se da cuenta de que a parte de ser como eres mandas muchas indirectas que ayudan a mejorara los magos (ejemplo de katos o algo asi que tambien es buen moderador y buen ayuante) te lo digoporque cuando vi tu primer mensaje hacia mi me pareciste un borde/que no ayuda a nadie pero si no no estarias donde estas jejeje y yo tambien pido disculpas porque aparte de ser alguien que aqui casi no pinta nada me he pasado en algunas respuestas ultimamente.

FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS!!

----------


## Ale!

> Vale, sé que soy un borde de cuidado, y de hecho muchos me conocen por ese "detallito", ya no en el foro, sino también fuera. Y si alguien se siente ofendido por mis respuestas lo siento, pero es mi naturaleza, y soy así aún cuando intento no serlo.


Pues amigo, desde el cariño y el buen rollito te lo digo, pero moderador es una persona que modera, y si tu mismo te ves como un borde... una de dos, o cambias el rollito borde, o dejas de ser moderador... porque está claro, que con muchas de tus respuestas, crispas más que moderas... y ya te digo que te lo digo como crítica constructiva y no destructiva, incluso te digo que cuando te conocí no me pareciste nada borde, ni mucho menos, es más... fue una gran e inesperada sorpresa saber que el victor (eras victor verdad?) que conocí era Ravenous... nose... yo creo que a veces nos tendriamos que mirar un poco más a nuestro ombligo, sobretodo escribiendo, porque se dicen cosas que no...... 


Bueno, cambiando de persona pero no de tema, acabo de leer el post de esta misma sección abierto por moss...  a ver... estoy de acuerdo que no se puede faltar... pero esque la última respuesta de AHC es.... madre mia, me he quedao con la cara a cuadros, y encima cierra le hilo pa quedarse con la última palabra... pero esto que eees?!?!? "y dizusté que franco ha muerto?" Osea que las normas están pa cumplirlas, y los moderadores pa banear!!! TOMA YA!!! Pues yo, como primer afectado por el tema del mercadillo (si, me vendieron la moto, el tipo me reintegro la pasta, y lo comenté a un moderador) no estoy del todo de acuerdo con la norma, porque también creo que la peña va a hacer cómo pa entrar al area secreta, llenar esto de posts sin ton ni son pa llegar a los 50 mensajes.... y dices que no puedo expresar mi desacuerdo con la norma?!?! y si mucha gente cree que es una mala norma no se puede cambiar?!!?

Pues yo.. .soy de los que cree que las normas están pa saltarselas! (poco menos) vivo solo para hacer lo que me place cuando me place y porque me place... y la verdad, entro a este foro porque creo que es un punto de debate que puede ser interesante con gente interesante... si esto va a ser un lugar donde a la mínima cierran los hilos (no es el primero que se cierra en un momento en el que se va a debatir algo interesante pero delicado) y no se puede ni plantear el modelo de foro sin tener un poli a la espalda, yo lo siento, pero paso... nunca fui amigo de los régimenes...(asi estoy de gordo)...

Espero no haber sido demasiao duro, pero es que hay cada cosaaaaa...

Un saludete!

Ale!

----------


## YaGo

Veamos...

Primero, la norma lleva vigente ya cerca de dos meses

La medida de los 50 mensajes se tomó porque hubo varios personajes que hacían publicidad ilícita de diversos productos, además de abrir incontables hilos sabiendo que no está permitido ese tipo de venta spam y que además sólo habían entrado para vender, es decir, les importaba un carajo el que el foro tenga o no un mínimo de calidad en sus debates. Y no vamos a estar activando normas semana sí semana no para que todo el mundo esté contento, porque no es posible.

A quién no le guste la norma que se lo haga saber al equipo de moderación por privado y se verá qué hacer. Desde luego no es ninguna norma tomada a la ligera. Pero desde luego no viene a cuento esto de abrir hilos con este tipo de críticas porque además siempre hay gente que entra al trapo sin tener ni idea de por qué se toman estas medidas, y encima tensionando los debates, máxime cuando además la norma lleva en vigor ya dos meses y nadie ha dicho nada. Señal de que no se leen las normas (sí, de vez en cuando es bueno releerlas, porque a veces cambian, POR EL BIEN DE TODOS)

Por otro lado todos los que estamos aquí sabemos que existen otros sitios para publicitar nuestros productos, como pueden ser otros foros, asi que no creo que se pierda una cantidad enorme de potenciales compradores.

Y por otro lado más antes nos quejábamos de la falta de moderación, de control sobre los mensajes, y ahora nos quejamos del excesivo control. Deberíamos tener claro qué queremos.

Y dado que parece ser que hay más gente que desea dar su opinión reabro el tema.

----------


## angelilliks

Vale, que la norma lleva vigente dos meses y tal, pero nadie se ha quejado porque está en un oscuro rincón que visitas cuando necesitas algo cada mucho tiempo, total, que ni dios se la ha leído.

Aunque sea una medida para proteger a los usuarios de ventas ilegales, como dijo moss, sigue siendo una mala norma.

Y cuando se crea una nueva norma que afecta al funcionamiento normal del foro, lo que se debe hacer desde la moderación es poner un link a las normas y decir que se han actualizado, no es obligación del usuario mirarlas cada día para ver si cambian, pero sí mirarlas cuando le advierten que han cambiado, ahí se ha estado muy flojito.

Y para acabar, creo, que de lo que ahora se quejan no es del exceso de moderación, sino de la mala moderación.

----------


## magomurga

> Vale, sé que soy un borde de cuidado, y de hecho muchos me conocen por ese "detallito", ya no en el foro, sino también fuera. Y si alguien se siente ofendido por mis respuestas lo siento, pero es mi naturaleza, y soy así aún cuando intento no serlo.


Vaaammos... venga, que Ravenous tenga que decir esto... venga va, a donde va a ir el foro...  

Ravenous ni p*to caso, eres como eres, pero al mismo tiempo, mira todo el aporte que le das al foro... venga va, ya me gustaria que la prepotencia de la que algunos se quejan tambien se aplicara sobre ellos, y se dieran un poco de cuenta de que no son los amos del lugar...

Señores, con esta gente nueva, el foro se deteriora... dinamitarex, modera un poco el vocabulario eh??

Un RUBiio^^

----------


## Moss

> Veamos...
> 
> Primero, la norma lleva vigente ya cerca de dos meses
> 
> La medida de los 50 mensajes se tomó porque hubo varios personajes que hacían publicidad ilícita de diversos productos, además de abrir incontables hilos sabiendo que no está permitido ese tipo de venta spam y que además sólo habían entrado para vender, es decir, les importaba un carajo el que el foro tenga o no un mínimo de calidad en sus debates. Y no vamos a estar activando normas semana sí semana no para que todo el mundo esté contento, porque no es posible.
> 
> A quién no le guste la norma que se lo haga saber al equipo de moderación por privado y se verá qué hacer. Desde luego no es ninguna norma tomada a la ligera. Pero desde luego no viene a cuento esto de abrir hilos con este tipo de críticas porque además siempre hay gente que entra al trapo sin tener ni idea de por qué se toman estas medidas, y encima tensionando los debates, máxime cuando además la norma lleva en vigor ya dos meses y nadie ha dicho nada. Señal de que no se leen las normas (sí, de vez en cuando es bueno releerlas, porque a veces cambian, POR EL BIEN DE TODOS)
> 
> Por otro lado todos los que estamos aquí sabemos que existen otros sitios para publicitar nuestros productos, como pueden ser otros foros, asi que no creo que se pierda una cantidad enorme de potenciales compradores.
> ...



 Muchas gracias por reabrirlo. 


 Muchas gracias a la peña que apoya mis postulados. Angelillikis un saludo, sigo flipando con las ejecuciones de tus vídeos.


 También decir que pedí discupas por escribir "mierda" cuando debí poner "caquita".


  Y sí, creo que un post no debe cerrarse de esa manera. Me quedé como si me hubieran dado una ostia (bofetada).

----------


## Mistico

Bueno señores, el tema es que existe una norma, la cual está ahí por unas razones. No obstante, aunque ya se ha justificado el porqué de esa norma, quiero hacer constar que no se siente un precedente, que las normas son así y cuando uno entra al foro acepta las normas escritas así como las que se vayan añadiendo.

Todo el mundo es libre de hacer uso del foro, pero si lo hace es bajo las normas comunes a TODOS. 

¿Entonces no se pueden hacer sugerencias al respecto? Sí, por supuesto que se pueden hacer, siempre y cuando no se falte el respeto, no se use un vocabulario soez, y no se cuestione la intención de la norma existente. No se trata de hacer un debate sobre las normas del foro, sino una sugerencia al respecto, justificando el porqué del cambio, añadiendo las mejoras que supondría y fomentando, en general, una evolución positiva del foro, y no un enfrentamiento.

Este es un subforo de Sugerencias, no de Quejas/sugerencias. Todo aquel que desee presentar una queja puede hacerlo vía mensaje privado, tanto al administrador del foro como a cualquier Moderador y será respondido, una vez estudiado el asunto, a la mayor brevedad posible.

Esto es un foro de magia, un foro para compartir y fomentar el amor a este arte y no un foro de esos que buscan crear mal rollo y discusiones que no llevan a ninguna parte. Existen unas normas que son la base de la convivencia, a unos les pueden gustar más que a otros, pero son las mismas, sin excepciones,  para todo el que quiera participar.

Un cordial saludo, y FELICES FIESTAS.

----------


## angelilliks

> Muchas gracias por reabrirlo. 
> 
> 
>  Muchas gracias a la peña que apoya mis postulados. Angelillikis un saludo, sigo flipando con las ejecuciones de tus vídeos.
> 
> 
>  También decir que pedí discupas por escribir "mierda" cuando debí poner "caquita".
> 
> 
>   Y sí, creo que un post no debe cerrarse de esa manera. Me quedé como si me hubieran dado una ostia (bofetada).


Vaya, creía que no se iban a filtrar ese tipo de vídeos de las actuaciones

----------


## R_Cordero

> Señores, con esta gente nueva, el foro se deteriora...



Motivo por el cual, aquí hay un nuevo que os dice adios, al menos por una buena temporada. Dado que expresarse libremente es atacar al foro según algunos, y debatir democráticamente las normas se toma casi como un atentado contra los todopoderosos moderadores, dejo de participar por el momento. 

Un saludo

----------


## t.barrie

> Motivo por el cual, aquí hay un nuevo que os dice adios, al menos por una buena temporada. Dado que expresarse libremente es atacar al foro según algunos, y debatir democráticamente las normas se toma casi como un atentado contra los todopoderosos moderadores, dejo de participar por el momento. 
> 
> Un saludo


Mentiría si dijese que lamento tu abandono, no te lo tomes a mal,  el hecho de que haga poco tiempo que estas en el foro  hace que no te considere una gran perdida. Lo que si lamento es que tengas esa visión de las cosas, que tengas esa imagen de los moderadores. Yo la situación la veo distinta, pero en fin... 

Ya sabes donde estamos,por si más adelante te apetece volver. 

 Un saludo.

----------


## YaGo

> Motivo por el cual, aquí hay un nuevo que os dice adios, al menos por una buena temporada. Dado que expresarse libremente es atacar al foro según algunos, y debatir democráticamente las normas se toma casi como un atentado contra los todopoderosos moderadores, dejo de participar por el momento. 
> 
> Un saludo


R_Cordero, según lo que yo puedo leer aquí interpreto que "esta gente nueva" son unos pocos, no "la gente nueva" o "toda la gente nueva", que sí se referiría a todos los nuevos. Si te das por aludido tus razones tendrás.

En cualquier caso este hilo no sirve absolutamente para nada, porque no estamos hablando de nada en concreto, más que echar avispas al otro sin ninguna argumentación. "Esta norma es una mierda", pero no se dice por qué.

Y si encima cerramos el hilo somos muy malos y censuradores.

Pues me parece que lo voy a cerrar en breves, previa consulta a los moderadores. Para eso estamos, para cerrar los hilos que no sirven de nada. El que se sienta "censurado" que hable con un poco más de educación y veremos cómo NO se cierra su hilo.

Que no basta sólo con hacer referencias a lo malo/bueno, hay que argumentar un poco, y además con educación.

Y ya hemos explicado bastantes veces el porqué de la norma, y aún así hay quién sigue diciendo que es un asco sin rebatirla de manera argumentada.

----------


## Mistico

> Motivo por el cual, aquí hay un nuevo que os dice adios, al menos por una buena temporada. Dado que expresarse libremente es atacar al foro según algunos, y debatir democráticamente las normas se toma casi como un atentado contra los todopoderosos moderadores, dejo de participar por el momento. 
> 
> Un saludo


Felices Fiestas.

----------


## AHC

> Motivo por el cual, aquí hay un nuevo que os dice adios, al menos por una buena temporada. Dado que expresarse libremente es atacar al foro según algunos, y debatir democráticamente las normas se toma casi como un atentado contra los todopoderosos moderadores, dejo de participar por el momento. 
> 
> Un saludo


 
*R_Cordero , muchos como tu se han retirado y el foro sigue funcionando y ya con la version 2.0....sisi....MagiaPotagia es el mejor foro de magia aun con los que se fueron.*
*Lamentamos tu salida "sin argumentacion" pero aun si deseas volver siempre estaremos aqui.*

*FELICES FIESTAS.*
*AHC*

----------


## angelilliks

Magiapotagia está bastante lejos de ser el mejor foro en castellano sobre magia.

----------


## eidanyoson

Es cierto, no es el mejor.

 Pero tiene un no se qué, un qué se yo, que nadie se va definitivamente. Ni los grandes, que me consta que nos leen, aunque participen menos.

----------


## Ale!

Pues los grandes igual no se van, pero los pequeños si!!!!

Me retiro señores... no se porque escribo esto.. .pero bueno, más que nada para agradecer a todos aquellos que me han ayudado y dar mi dirección de correo para todo aquel que quiera mantener contacto conmigo o que necesite cualquier cosa ( alsuper04@hotmail.com ).

Los motivos... rápidamente expuestos, no creo que un foro con censura (como por ejemplo no poder hablar de otros foros o tiendas) o sin filtro de entrada pueda ser un foro de calidad... y mucho menos, con el tipo de moderación que estamos teniendo en los últimos meses... creo que hay, frases desafortunadas, pedantería en exceso, chuleria incluso en muchos casos, y actitudes que son más de tricornio y bayoneta que de foro de amigos magos! pero bueno... cada vela que aguante su mecha!

Como ya he dicho en algún privado, espero ir conociendos en persona a la mayoria a lo largo de los años, congresos y tal y por supuesto tomarnos unas cañas y charlar a gusto y con calma!

Por cierto, alguien se ha planteado que la gente como R_cordero pueden ser los nuevos blass, tamariz, carrol etc.? ya se fueron los grandes hace tiempo, no hagais que se vayan todos los pequeños.. porque sino este foro va a ser un foro de broma!

Pues nada, lo dicho, que si algún día este es un foro serio darme un toque....

Ah!! y se me olvidaba comentarlo (y casi era lo mas importante) llevaba semanas pensando en escribir esto y dedicarme solo a resucitar el area secreta.... pero no tengo acceso de unas semanas hacia aquí... si me lo volveis a dar, prometo aunque sea leer posts (ya que desde que tengo acceso ni los pude mirar, voy falto de tiempO)


Pues nada chicos y chicas! Feliz año a todo el mundo, espero que el 2009 baje humos y realze sonrisas!!! 

Ale!!

----------


## cark_1991

Creo que ni los pequeños ni los grandes deben irse, se habla de censura pero hasta ahora la unica que visto ha sido a la hora de borrar palabrotas, lo de hablar de otros foros sinceramente no creo que haga falta comparar, es mas para que necesitas hablar de otros foros?!

Creo que la gente es muy sensible primero el tal R_cordero que se siente ofendido, luego algunos que habeis entrado al trapo innecesariamente (como demuestran la cantidad de respuestas que recibe este tema) y lo ultimo es lo de Ale! que viene a decir que el foro es una mierda(aunque eso si lleve en el desde febrero).

El que se quiera ir que se vaya con sus malos rollos y los que nos quedamos procuremos ser respetuosos para que esto funcione.

Creo que el tema deberia estar zanjado hace tiempo asi que ruego a un moderador que lo cierre antes de que mas gente se sienta ofendida y decida irse.

----------


## t.barrie

No veo necesario que se escriba para decir que ya no se va a participar más( en algunos casos si, en los vuestros no). El que no quiera participar que deje de entrar en el foro y ya está. No entiendo  la necesidad de escribir para explicar porqué se va uno, y lo de culpabilizar a la moderación, pues tampoco se entiende. Se está intentando hacer las cosas bien, nos podemos equivocar, pero todo se hace con las mejores de las intenciones. 

Y creedme, después de por donde pasó el foro, ahora estamos mejorando en muchos aspectos, y estoy convencido que al final llegarán los objetivos que nos hemos marcado. Y seguirá marchandose gente, y otros llegarán, y algunos volverán, pero como dice Eidan ,este foro tiene ese algo que lo mantiene muy vivo, puede que no sea el mejor, que nunca llegue a serlo, pero da igual, se seguira intentando mejorarlo.

 Pero insisto, no es necesario estas despedidas. El que quiera que se vaya, puede volver cuando quiera, aquí seguirà el foro.

Un saludo a todos!!!

----------


## magomurga

> Es cierto, no es el mejor.
> 
>  Pero tiene un no se qué, un qué se yo, que nadie se va definitivamente. Ni los grandes, que me consta que nos leen, aunque participen menos.


Cierto amigo!! No soy de esos grandes, pero me e ido dos vees enfadado con el foro y las dos veces he vuelto... Va, hagamos un esfuerzo, intentemos limpiar a todo aquel truquero del foro y intentemos que el buen rollo de antes vuelva... Hace no mas de añito i medio este foro era una gozada... Venga, intentemoslo!!

Un RuBiio^^

----------


## mayico

quiero hablar yo tambien... vaya unas tonterías pero que a mi criterio deben ser así.

quien se quiera ir ADIOS.
quien se queira quedar BIENVENIDO SEA.

las nomras:
quien manda? los moderadores
quien las ponen? los moderadores.
porque? porque para eso se papean el foro entero (yo y todos leemos lo que nos interesa) ellos se lo papean entero para ver que falta o que sobra.
porque mandan? porque son moderadores.

si no me gusta que hago? me voy y listo, no tengo que discutir nada.

(soy cristiano porque creo de esa forma, no soy musulman porque no creo en sus formas) pues esto es lo mismo, hay unas normas si no me gustan me piro y si me gustan me quedo y listo, no hay mas que discutir, es lo que hay.

en casa me tratan mal, pues me voy, me tratan bien pues me quedo.

el trabajo no me da lo que quiero, me voy, consigo mis objetivos pues me quedo.

me apunto a un curso, no me gusta, me voy, me gusta me quedo.

el foro me dice que tengo que pagar, me voy, no pago me quedo.

me tratan mal me voy, bien, me quedo.

me insulta los mando a la mierda, ups... eso no jejejee, me insultan me voy, no me insultan me quedo.


yo que se que parecemos marujas, con tanta discusión innecesaria, hay normas se cumplen y listo, dictadura? no, simplemente normas y nos dejamos de politicas, es lo que hay guste o no.

CERRAR EL CORRO DE MARUJAS PORFAVOR.

----------


## SEJO

hablemos de magia muchachas, basta de esto

----------


## oskiper

ME parece que el tema está un tanto agotado, por lo que daré mi punto de vista y cierro el hilo.

A ver si se entiende la idea, el foro es una comunidad gratuita y especializada con más de 9000 usuarios activos...

Es obvio, como en cualquier comunidad que se necesiten lineamientos para que no se desborde, esa es una idea más que básica verdad?

Esos lineamientos los dicta el que crea el foro o el que lo administra, en este último caso yo... lo que hacemos es hacer una lista de normas para, por un lado facilitarnos la tarea de moderar la cantidad de hilos que se crean por día y por otro lado para que el que entre encuentre lo que necesita y no otras cosas.

Somos un grupo de personas que trabaja GRATIS Y POR NUESTRA PASIÓN POR LA MAGIA, no por otra cosa y nos leemos el foro entero todos los días, eso nos da experiencia y esa experiencia hace que se modifiquen y se hagan reglas nuevas A RAÍZ DE LO QUE VEMOS DÍA A DÍA...

No somos un grupo déspota y cerrado, quien quiere puede enviarme un MP o a uno de los moderadores, en mi caso al menos, no pasarán más de 24 horas sin que les conteste, el que me ha enviado algo lo sabe.

Estamos totalmente abiertos a nuevas ideas y a quejas, pero deben comprender que nosotros al leer TODOS los hilos y llevar un tiempo aquí, tenemos un poco de experiencia y además debemos MEDIAR entre los requerimientos de TODOS los foreros.

NO HAY NORMA POSIBLE QUE NO AFECTE A NADIE Y SEA PERFECTA, lamentablemente siempre hay personas que con su conducta afecta a otros y por eso se hacen normas preventivas.

en este caso en particular, si eres miembro de CUALQUIER foro y te piden que para postear en uno de los subforos tengas 50 mensajes al menos, SÓLO TE PEDIMOS QUE HAYAS ESTADO AL MENOS UNA SEMANA EN EL FORO porque es obvio que un forero escribe en un foro, o por lo menos debería para aportar y ser parte de una comunidad.

No creo que sea una idea descabellada y la regla está más que fundamentada en este hilo y SEGURAMENTE el que no tenía 50 mensajes para postear, luego de este hilo ahora sí los tiene.

Por las dudas lo vuelvo a explicar, tuvimos mucha gente que se anotaba en el foro porque quería comenzar una tienda y se ponía a vender de todo, la idea edl mercadillo es vender lo que está juntando polvo en tu biblioteca y no usas más y no cosas nuevas que vendes para tener un rédito, PARA ESO ESTÁN LAS TIENDAS. La mayoría de los hilos que borramos son personas que vendían 20 DVDs por ejemplo, un tanto difícil de creer es que alguien tenga 20 dvds NUEVOS con el celofán todavía para vender.

En definitiva, es sólo una regla de convivencia básica y por favor, este es un hilo de SUGERENCIAS, yo estoy completamente disponible para quien quiera quejarse de las normas o de los Moderadores o del administrador y por hacerlo NUNCA LOS VOY A CASTIGAR PORQUE NO SOY QUIÉN PARA HACERLO.

----------


## oskiper

Abro el hilo a petición.

----------

